# Would anyone actually pay MORE to board here?



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Just outside of Fergus Falls, MN (where my grandparents live) is this stable - Red Horse Ranch Arena. It is my favorite out of all the stables/barns I've ever been to. I actually took a few lessons there for awhile. Everyone is very friendly, and it's HUGE and incredibly clean and professional. They have an indoor arena (which can be converted to two smaller arenas) and over 200 10x12 stalls - both in the main barn and behind the arena (normally used for the large numbers of horses that come along with hosting large shows), and so much more.

Here's their website. Really check this place out:
Red Horse Ranch Arena, Inc.

This is their main barn area:
Red Horse Ranch Arena, Inc. - Boarding Information

They charge $350 for standard paddock boarding (indoor with turnout), but I know at least _I _would definately pay more than that.

What are all of your guys's opinions on this place?


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I would definately pay more to board there. 400 dollars a month is a great price for board.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

it all depends on the location of it.

In NJ, I'm sure you could get away with $800+ a month. So if I saw that barn in my area, it would definitely be more than $400 a month.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

That is a GREAT price for that facility! I'm jealous.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

That looks like a great facility. It is very similar to where i ride but board there is $800. Just wondering - after i looked at there home page, do they use the indoor for 4-wheeler competitions?


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I wish that was here! Board is anywhere from $700 to $1k near me.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

The place is great! And for what you get I guess $400 a mo board isn't bad. Maybe it's just me but even $400 a month seems like a lot of money for board or the difference between me being able to have my horse or not!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

wanderlust said:


> I wish that was here! Board is anywhere from $700 to $1k near me.


This is just CRAZY!!!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

juju said:


> That looks like a great facility. It is very similar to where i ride but board there is $800. Just wondering - after i looked at there home page, do they use the indoor for 4-wheeler competitions?


Indeed, they do.
4-wheelers as well as motorcross races. I've been there when they had something like that going on. They take down everything but the outside rails and make the track all fancy like. Afterwards, they haul in all new dirt for it.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Got2Gallop said:


> The place is great! And for what you get I guess $400 a mo board isn't bad. Maybe it's just me but even $400 a month seems like a lot of money for board or the difference between me being able to have my horse or not!


I definately agree. It's an amazing place for the price, but around where I live, you can get good quality care for a lot less than that.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Got2Gallop said:


> This is just CRAZY!!!


I agree! I live in the pacific northwest and I have never seen board over the 500's.


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

I would pay that $400 if I had it for that place. The place I board at in AL is $300 a month with 12 stalls and then the pastured horses. I am lucky though, I clean the stalls once a week to help pay for the board.


----------

